# Todays options denial of 80053 when billed with 85025 only



## bicoastalbassetmom (Dec 20, 2017)

Todays Options Medicare Alternative plan keeps denying 80053 when billed with 85025.  We are not running a TSH  84443 so the way I am reading the CPT book we cant use 80050 panel code.  But somewhere I heard that if only 2 or more of the labs performed are in a given panel the panel codes should be used.  So my questions is should I be billing 80053 and 85025 separate or as panel 80050 anyway.  Thank you in advance for your help and assistance.
Laura Ripley, CPC, CMRS, CMBS


----------

